# Solved: TEVION music/audio converter



## hillfarn (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello, I recently purchased the above device which is supposed to let me transfer music from records to my computer and then to disc. After setting up as instructed and playing a record I noticed that, on the computer display, the "sound level bars" were oscillating OK but I was not getting any actual sound.I put the results into a file and then clicked "playback" and I was able to hear the music that I had recorded. How can I correct this problem to allow me to hear the sound as it is being transferred thus allowing me to adjust sound levels. Tevion "support" do'nt seem to have a clue. Thanks. I use Windows XP


----------

